# Suck it up and Deal



## Battou (May 27, 2015)

For all who do not like me, I offer you a straw and a deck of cards. So you can suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

No comment is appropriate


----------



## Battou (May 27, 2015)

Did you not notice the the proclamation that my photos are not ok to edit.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

So saying something indefinite about an image is ok but pointing to it is wrong?


----------



## Battou (May 27, 2015)

Fact of the matter is you altered the image against my wishes. That is in fact wrong and the entire reason this site has options of that very nature and displays that option selection publicly on each individuals account.

Half the reason I left this site years ago was the blatant disregard of policy and erratic enforcement of it.


----------



## ffarl (May 27, 2015)

Yes, Lew.  _Technically_, the way in which you tried to offer help was against policy.  Shame on you.  

  Let me know if y'all can't work this out amongst yourselves.


----------



## Designer (May 27, 2015)




----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

I removed my 'edit.'

It is clear now why you addressed your post to "For all who do not like me"; that is undoubtedly a much, much greater proportion of the possible audience.


----------



## Designer (May 27, 2015)

Battou said:


> For all who do not like me, I offer you a straw and a deck of cards. So you can suck it up and deal with it.


How would I know if I do not like you?  I don't know you.  

It appears you are not playing with a full deck.  If the saying is; "suck it up and deal with it", then the straw should have been to the left of the cards.  They way it reads now is; "deal with it and suck it up".


----------



## Battou (May 27, 2015)

Designer said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > For all who do not like me, I offer you a straw and a deck of cards. So you can suck it up and deal with it.
> ...



Yes, this concept had entered my mind, however by the time I had thought of it I was in no mood to reshoot. I was already waste deep into the writing of an article for beginners on practices and thought processes for the shooting and subsequent conversion recommendations for todays black and white photography for another site for which this image was originally created. The deck is full, complete with jokers, however it was merely stacked against me at the time of shooting and processing.


----------



## deeky (May 31, 2015)

Sounds to me like you are trying to expand the list of those who don't like you.

Given the point of the image (which seems to be awful similar to a lot of Facebook posts), I would suggest replacing the aces with queens.  The subliminal reference to drama queen would probably be appropriate for the message of this shot.


----------



## gliderphoto (Jun 1, 2015)

Waist deep.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 1, 2015)

Battou said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Battou said:
> ...


You could rotate the image 180 degrees. Then viewing from left to right would follow the written word.


----------



## sleist (Jun 1, 2015)

I dislike this image.



> So you can suck it up and deal with it.



Still dislike the image.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jun 2, 2015)

Battou said:


> Yes, this concept had entered my mind, however by the time I had thought of it I was in no mood to reshoot. I was already waste deep into the writing of an article for beginners on practices and thought processes for the shooting and subsequent conversion recommendations for todays black and white photography for another site for which this image was originally created. The deck is full, complete with jokers, however it was merely stacked against me at the time of shooting and processing.



To me this would be more of an example of how not to do it. I see just a massive contrast boost and with it the over-enhancement and exaggeration of the texture and shading on the cards. To me they just look dirty.
If I'd done the conversion I would've certainly maintained a lot more white in the cards with a very subtle and bright texture.


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


This. The straw should be on the left.


----------

